# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Black Boar North Edinburgh:  First Class 7pm June 30th

## Ian Macintyre

*Black Boar North Edinburgh:  First Class 7pm June 30th.*

Black Boar Swordsmanship Schools North Edinburgh Chapter will have its opening session from 7pm to 9pm at the Calton Centre, Montgomery Street, Edinburgh.  This opening session is completely free to attend by anybody of the age of 18 and over.  It shall include an introduction to historical swordsmanship and the styles taught within the school followed by an introductory lesson in Smallsword.

The session is open to anybody interested in learning about historical swordsmanship over the age of 18.  No previous experience is necessary. 

Equipment is available to borrow for new students so the only things you need are clothes suitable for physical activity.  Our venue also asks that all students wear non marking soft shoes, such as a clean pair of trainers, to protect the floor.  

*Black Boar North Edinburgh*
Black Boar North Edinburgh is a new chapter of the Black Boar Swordsmanship School that has been running successfully for 2 years in Fife.  The school is run by Ian Macintyre, a BFHS Certified Instructor, and historical fencer of 13 years experience.  Ian is assisted by school Provost, Phil Crawley, who has over 2 decades of experience in European sword arts.  

The North Edinburgh Chapter will follow the Black Boar curriculum of Military Sabre of the Leith School, Victorian Antagonists and Smallsword of the early French style.  The first course shall be in Smallsword from June 2011.

The school will meet every Thursday from 7pm to 9pm at the Calton Centre, Montgomery Street, just off Easter road.  The Calton Centre has recently been fully refurbished and contains changing rooms, lockers and showers. It is convenient for public transport from London Road and Elm Row to most parts of the city and is only 10 minutes walk from Waverly Station.   

For more information please see www.blackboarswordsmanship.co.uk or look for our page on Facebook.

----------


## Keith P. Myers

Good luck with your new undertaking!  Some day I may pay you a visit.   My ancestors were from Fife.  They were the Earls of Weymss.  So I plan on making a pilgrimage of sorts when time and finances allow.  

Keith

----------


## Keith P. Myers

Double post by accident

----------

